# PS3 Games & Dolby [?]



## idole6 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello all...

Yesterday i plugged my PS3 to my amplifier with optic cable and i wanted
to know which games actually support 5.1 digital sound?:scratch:

:thankyou:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Idole, welcome to HTS :T

Its every game now. If you look on the rear of the games case, it should tell you the sound encoding. Some games are even 7.1 now.


----------



## idole6 (Dec 29, 2010)

oh..thanks man, i usally plsy shooter games (MW2 and BF2) and pes and i didnt hear
something special but thanks anyway...


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Compared to the action games full of explosions, football (soccer) would sound quite mundane. BF:BC2 for example has a cracking sound track with great use of LFE.


----------



## doc5150 (Jan 4, 2011)

I just got the new Grand Tourismo for xmas, the effects and sourround sound are awsome, you hit another car or have a crash you feel it from the lfe lol.


----------

